# is this a brandtii



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

i jus purchased this guy for 30 bucks, the person i spoke to said its a brandtii but i figureed id ask u guys.....i had put him in my red belly tank for maybe 20 minutes when i decided to take him out, he got a bit a lil as u can see in the pics......there was one left but i decided to get this guy cause when i went to the shop he was swimming like a mad man and the other one in the next tank over didnt move once....im hoping i got a deal


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It does not appear to be. Try to get a nice side profile with the fins extended. Fish is curved in all your pics and it makes it hard to see distinct features. Looks like maybe a denticulata. Also, try posting in the ID forum.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree with BioTeach. Try to get a good side pic for proper ID. It is a bit difficult to tell from those.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

looks kinda like P.Denticla


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

here more pics, hopefully there better


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

the anal and dorsal fins do not appear to line up as S.Brantii does.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

odyssey said:


> the anal and dorsal fins do not appear to line up as S.Brantii does.


X2 that is not a Branti


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

thanx, do u know what it is,.....heres more pics , i also have a topic in the id forum


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

He is very nice, even though I can't positively identify him.. It does resemble a pristobrycon to me, tho


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it look like Pristobrycon Denticulatus, but not to sure about this..although he look very nice fish,.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah..thats a Pygopristis denticulata...

Denticulata is in the genus Pygopristis...not Pristobrycon.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Goddamn RI aquarium! I told that guy like 8 times they are denticulata. I hope you didn't get the one in the third tank from the right on the top wall he had some fungus on his muth last week (not second from right that 1 was fine). Those guys are morons, I told them they were denticulata and they tried saying that denticulata were worth 3 tiems as much and they would have to charge alot more if that were true, but of course they didn't act upon it. Lookin at the pic, I think you did get the bad un but he looks all better now for the most part.

Nice pickup by the way regardless of him being a denticulata. They are great fish, can be a hella mean too! I got suckered the same way a few weeks ago, but the one I got was much smaller, It took me a day to realize he was a denticulata. He is a mean lil SOB and he dominated all of my red bellies into submission.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would rather have a 5" denticulata then a 5" brandtii.....it is all personal preference....but dont think you are getting short changed by getting one of these fish. One tank I want that havent had is a group of these guys.


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Goddamn RI aquarium! I told that guy like 8 times they are denticulata. I hope you didn't get the one in the third tank from the right on the top wall he had some fungus on his muth last week (not second from right that 1 was fine). Those guys are morons, I told them they were denticulata and they tried saying that denticulata were worth 3 tiems as much and they would have to charge alot more if that were true, but of course they didn't act upon it. Lookin at the pic, I think you did get the bad un but he looks all better now for the most part.
> 
> Nice pickup by the way regardless of him being a denticulata. They are great fish, can be a hella mean too! I got suckered the same way a few weeks ago, but the one I got was much smaller, It took me a day to realize he was a denticulata. He is a mean lil SOB and he dominated all of my red bellies into submission.


exactly, north main st.....i took this one because it was swimming around alot, the other one look mad lazy.....i dont know much about his mouth but when i asked the guy about it he said the fish would be fine and that it was from rubbing the glass........should i treat with melafix and aquarium salt? also is it cool to leave him with the redbellys?


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would rather have a 5" denticulata then a 5" brandtii.....it is all personal preference....but dont think you are getting short changed by getting one of these fish. One tank I want that havent had is a group of these guys.


I agree







abd the denticulata costing about a quarter as much helps alot too! BTW the store had about 5 of them come in at once, all 5 inch in length, but I did not have the tank space to accomodate them. I noted that they must have been kept together previously becuase of all the bites on their fins. People greatly underestimate the temperament of this fish; just because it eats vegetation, and does not completely eat its tankmates does not mean this fish is a slouch. My denticulata is BY FAR the MOST aggressive piranha I have ever owned. It is VERY territorial, and will chase other fish just for, what seems to be, its own amusement. It would chase fish that were not even in its territory, and would headbutt them ferrociously at times. It nipped at them like a ihlid, without using its teeth to bite, just snapping at them and such. I currently have mine housed with a S. sanchezi that is an inch bigger than him, and he runs the tank and dominates the serra!


----------



## koleohn (Dec 28, 2006)

i jus put him in with 3 redbellys all about 3-4 inches, they jus keep chasing each other into my powerhead...kinda funny, the rb's were never this active.......where u from in ri ? i jus noticed the massive aggression is in ri 2......this is all new to me but im havin fun with it right now


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

odyssey said:


> looks kinda like P.Denticla


woo go me , i agree with GG. id rather have a denticula over a brandtii. nice fish bro.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The Myers S. brandti (= S. brandtii) dates back to Myers 1972 the Piranha Book (TFH Publications). The photo in that book is clearly Pygopristis denticulata, but it is captioned as S. brandti. Bad mistake!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

hastatus said:


> The Myers S. brandti (= S. brandtii) dates back to Myers 1972 the Piranha Book (TFH Publications). The photo in that book is clearly Pygopristis denticulata, but it is captioned as S. brandti. Bad mistake!


i have that book there are a lot of piranhas miss labed


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

dent


----------

